# Marty Mac: Trading Bibby would miss the point



## Kidafer16 (May 20, 2007)

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/276348.html

Marty Mac's World: Trading Bibby would miss the point
By Martin McNeal - Bee Columnist
Published 12:00 am PDT Tuesday, July 17, 2007
Story appeared in SPORTS section, Page C2

We keep hearing Kings guard Mike Bibby's name in rumored trades, but there seems to be a major missing component in return for the veteran point guard.

If I'm new head coach Reggie Theus, Bibby goes nowhere until there is a capable point guard slated to be on the roster on opening night. Right now, there wouldn't be one if Bibby is traded.

The Kings clearly are not throwing in the season since they decided to sign free-agent forward Mikki Moore to a three-year deal over the weekend. However, to even consider beginning the season at the point with undrafted rookie Mustafa Shakur or the currently unsigned Ronnie Price or a combination of any other players such as Francisco García and Kevin Martin is tantamount to saying the Kings are looking for a lottery pick. 

If that's what they are doing, that process should have begun during the past two months of last season when the draft was considered one of the strongest in years. As for signing Moore, it shows basketball president Geoff Petrie has not lost his mind.

The entire free world has known for awhile now that the Kings needed length and athleticism in the frontcourt. Moore brings those qualities and quickness, but he's never been a big rebounder.

However, Moore made a league-leading 60.9 percent of his field-goal attempts last season with the New Jersey Nets. What the Kings acquired was an excellent mid-range jump shooter, who never has blocked shots or rebounded well. He grabbed double-figure rebounds three times in 79 games last season.

Moore will run the floor hard and finish shots around the basket. What the Kings and the rest of the league will find out is if Moore can do his thing just as well without Jason Kidd as with him.

Maybe we'll even see how Bibby and Moore work together.

Artest is really, really something new

Listening to, and watching the Kings' talented -- yet troubled -- swingman Ron Artest brings to mind a few trivia questions.

Question: Who else can be laying back with his feet up on a press table and seconds later become embroiled in one of the biggest brawls in U.S. sports history?

Answer: That was Artest, while a member of the Indiana Pacers, who then was hit with a cup of beer, responded by going into the stands in Auburn Hills, Mich., in November 2004 and touched off what has become known as "Malice at the Palace" (of Auburn Hills).

Question: What other player would assess the Kings' roster in its current state, even at a comedy show with a winning prize of $1 million, and say, "Sacramento is going to win the title?"

Answer: What title? Answer No. 2: When do your sessions begin again?

Question: Who can consistently go to schools to talk to kids, return to his own neighborhood to conduct annual tournaments and even take a trip to Kenya to learn more about himself and his history -- and still be seen as one of the bad boys of sports?

Answer: Artest, the dribbling contradiction.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

trade Bibby and Artest to LA for fillers..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

nah we need Bibby


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Assuming that your team need to trade Artest or Bibby, who would be better to trade? Artest, Bibby or both need/should be traded?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

They aren't contending anytime soon, might as well build for the future.

Btw - " Moore made a league-leading 60.9 percent of his field-goal attempts last season "

Em, Tyson Chandler at .624%?

I think at this point racking up young guys and expiring contracts is better for the team than being the proverbial 10th seed. Yes, an Artest/Bibby combo could mean playoffs, but that's about it imo. The team isn't good enough to be a serious threat in the playoffs, and they lack players that can suddenly make the jump (like Kevin Martin did a year or so ago).


edit: is the minimum shots made to be counted in the 'highest FG%' category 300+? As that would explain why neither Erick Dampier or Tyson Chandler won..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now it looks like Miami wants Ron Artest in exchange for Udonis Haslem and others. 

If I were Sacramento, I'd be looking for a deal of Udonis Haslem, Dorell Wright, Michael Doleac and Chris Quinn (cap purposes) for Ron Artest and Shareef Abdur-Rahim. I would absolutely do that in a second, and I think it makes sense for the Heat as well.

Sacramento Kings
PG: Mike Bibby...Quincy Douby...Chris Quinn
SG: Kevin Martin...John Salmons
SF: Dorell Wright...Francisco Garcia
PF: Udonis Haslem...Kenny Thomas...Justin Williams
C: Mikki Moore...Spencer Hawes...Brad Miller...Michael Doleac

Miami Heat
PG: Jason Williams...Smush Parker
SG: Dwyane Wade...Daequan Cook
SF: Ron Artest...Penny Hardaway...Devin Green
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Antoine Walker...Wayne Simien
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Alonzo Mourning


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No way Miami deals both Dorell and UD. If we do, throw in Bibby or Martin. Giving away UD would suck (stress that), but if we also toss in Dorell? We have no future.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My Artest trade idea:

Miami trade Doleac and UD to Sacramento and Jason Williams to GS;
GS trade Jasikevicius to Memphis and a resigned Michael Pietrus to Sacramento;
Sacramento trade Artest and Kenny Thomas to Miami;
Memphis trade Damon Stoudamire to Miami;


Miami: Personally, I think that Damon is a better overall PG than Jasikevicius. Artest is the best defender in this league and is by far the best player in this trade. Kenny Thomas is overpaid, but he is not a bad player, he can be useful coming off the bench.

GS: Jason is a good option to backup Baron.

Sacramento: They didn't lose much, since Pietrus is also a good defender and will get good minutes there. Doleac give another big backup and have an expiring contract. UD can also thrive there.

Memphis: Damon wants out, so they get an expiring contract for him.


I also have a trade idea for Bibby if Indiana trade JO to Lakers... I'll post it later.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> No way Miami deals both Dorell and UD. If we do, throw in Bibby or Martin. Giving away UD would suck (stress that), but if we also toss in Dorell? We have no future.


With or without Dorell wright, you guys don't have a future. so stop talking as if he's a for sure future 10 time all-star.

It's an insult to kings fans to ask for artest + bibby or martin for two scrubbies.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

dannyM said:


> With or without Dorell wright, you guys don't have a future. so stop talking as if he's a for sure future 10 time all-star.
> 
> It's an insult to kings fans to ask for artest + bibby or martin for two scrubbies.


Haslem...a "scrubbie"? :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Haslem...a "scrubbie"? :lol:


O my bad, haslem the future hall of famer.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Right along with Luke Walton.


----------

